# rubicon



## francescaf

Hello everyone!
I found this word in an old book. The text containing it, says: "We ought to be good friends; but we are not. It's my fault, of course, that we don't get on. Our rubicon is the weather; we never go beyond it. Mr Mildmay is so dreadfully sweet-tempered: he agrees with everything you say."

If it had a capital R it would mean Rubicone. But I thought maybe it has a different meaning. So I looked in a dictionary and I found: "(in piquet) an act of winning a game against an opponent whose total score is less than 100, in which case the loser's score is added to rather than subtracted from the winner's".

So, do you think that rubicon, in a game, could it be said to mean in Italian "fare cappotto"? 
And what are your ideas about the meaning of rubicon in the context provided?


----------



## Ciprianus

francescaf said:


> Hello everyone!
> ...Our rubicon is the weather; we never go beyond it...



They never go beyond the Rubicon river.


----------



## rrose17

I agree, it's their boundary line.


----------



## HalfTaff

rrose17 said:


> I agree, it's their boundary line.



Even more - it's a boundary (originally a river crossed by Caesar's army) from which there is no return once it has been crossed.


----------



## newyorkese

HalfTaff said:


> Even more - it's a boundary (originally a river crossed by Caesar's army) from which there is no return once it has been crossed.



Yep. The sense here is that, like Roman armies before Caesar never crossed beyond the Rubicon into Italy itself, they would never cross beyond the subject of the weather into more interesting topics.


----------



## francescaf

Ok, I see. You all agree with me the author is talking figuratively about the Rubicone. Great. 

How about the other meaning of rubicon? Should we start a different thread, or something?


----------



## Ciprianus

> *Piquet*: A major aim of the players, apart from scoring more than the opponent over the six deals, is to "get over the Rubicon" by scoring 100 points or more in the partie.



Anche in questo caso io direi "Rubicone" o "attraversare il Rubicone".


----------



## francescaf

Haha! Piena di storia romana l'Inghilterra vittoriana! 
Eppure passare il Rubicone è un atto di sfida ad alto rischio di insuccesso. Mentre questa bravura estrema di arrivare a 100 punti nel piquet mi sembra un'altra cosa. Non discuto che nel piquet l'origine dell'espressione venga dal fiume oltrepassato, eccetera. Però io lo tradurrei con "fare cappotto" (per mancanza di un'espressione migliore che ora come ora non mi viene) per esprimere il completo sbaragliamento dell'avversario (visto che i 100 punti presuppongono che il vincitore si aggiudichi anche i punti dell'avversario). 

...sempre se ho capito cosa succede nel piquet!


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
quindi "Our rubicon is the weather" sarebbe "Il nostro limite invalicabile è il tempo (parlare del tempo)"?


----------



## francescaf

Sì, il significato è questo, direi. 
Ma com'è snello in Inglese!
Se in una traduzione italiana volessimo mantenere il Rubicone nel testo, non sarebbe tanto facile, credo.


----------



## Lorena1970

Io direi "_il nostro ostacolo è il tempo, non ci spingiamo mai oltre__". _Non si tratta di un limite invalicabile, ma di un ostacolo molto difficile da superare, che richiederebbe sforzi che nessuno dei due vuole o può fare. "rubicon" non ha la maiuscola perché anche se rimanda al Rubicone, in realtà qui ha un valore simbolico.


----------



## Mary49

Lorena1970 said:


> Io direi "_il nostro ostacolo è il tempo, non ci spingiamo mai oltre__". _Non si tratta di un limite invalicabile, ma di un ostacolo molto difficile da superare, che richiederebbe sforzi che nessuno dei due vuole o può fare. "rubicon" non ha la maiuscola perché anche se rimanda al Rubicone, in realtà qui ha un valore simbolico.


Ero sicura che per te "limite invalicabile" non andasse bene...  
Definition of RUBICON    "a bounding or limiting line; _especially_ :  one that when crossed commits a person irrevocably".
rubicon - definition of rubicon in English | Oxford Dictionaries   "1.1 as noun A point of no return".
Per quanto riguarda il "valore simbolico" è già stato accertato: post #3, #4 ecc.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mary49 said:


> Ero sicura che per te "limite invalicabile" non andasse bene.


Invece è proprio il significato corretto



> Il Rubicone è il fiume che nel 49 a.C. Giulio Cesare attraversò, con le sue truppe al seguito, puntando il Senato romano. Il fiume segnava, con il suo corso,* il limite invalicabile* del territorio di Roma, entro il quale era obbligatorio deporre le armi.


----------



## Pietruzzo

In realtà il Rubicone più che invalicabile era da non valicare, nel senso che la legge romana vietava di superarlo in armi. Anche simbolicanente non è che parlare di altre cose oltre al tempo sia impossibile ma loro per scelta o abitudine non lo fanno.
Direi "l'argonento del tempo per noi è come il Rubicone/come una linea di confine: non andiamo mai oltre"
Edit: non avevo visto l'intervento di @Paulfromitaly


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pietruzzo said:


> invalicabile era da non valicare


Invalicabile inteso ovviamente come "da non valicare", visto che non si parla dell'Everest.


----------



## Lorena1970

Paulfromitaly said:


> Invece è proprio il significato corretto



Mi sembrano discussioni di lana caprina. Ho dato la mia opinione così come la avrei data a qualcuno con cui sto lavorando, come ho sempre fatto coi traduttori professionisti, in entrambe le lingue. Ribattere costantemente mi sembra solo sprecare tempo. A seconda del contesto si può tradurre con un termine o un altro, ovviamente significativo, e in questo contesto - l'amicizia tra due persone o il rapporto tra di loro - utilizzare il termine "limite invalicabile" fa pensare a qualcosa di fisico-geografico, non a un problema umano - emotivo. Il mio era un suggerimento legato a questo specifico contesto - e a cosa se no?

Non mi pare che nello stralcio fornito si faccia riferimento a qualcosa "da non valicare" ma piuttosto a difficoltà che costituiscono una barriera tra due persone. Non certo invalicabile nel senso da non scavalcare - nulla è invalicabile nella sfera psicologica e umana - quanto di estremamente difficile da superare - come in fondo il Rubicone era, poiché per legge non poteva essere valicato e il suo superamento avrebbe comportato conseguenze irrevocabili.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Lorena1970 said:


> Ribattere costantemente mi sembra solo sprecare tempo


Siamo tutti d'accordo, soprattutto quando si ribatte senza aver un suggerimento migliore.


----------



## Lorena1970

Paulfromitaly said:


> Siamo tutti d'accordo, soprattutto quando si ribatte senza aver un suggerimento migliore.



Perché ? *Chi può dire in assoluto che "ostacolo" è un suggerimento peggiore?*  Stiamo parlando di *traduzione*, non di significato letterale. Il forum è ancora un forum dove ci si esprime liberamente - in modo sensato ovviamente - o è diventato un tribunale della lingua? *Chi può dire in assoluto che un suggerimento è peggio di un altro?*  Ognuno dà la sua motivata versione e l'op decide. Forse è cambiata qualche regola e io me la sono persa.....? In caso per cortesia segnalatemelo. Grazie

PS:





> "ero sicura che per te limite invalicabile non andasse bene..."


 come vogliamo considerarlo? Si chiama "processo alle intenzioni". L'ho menzionato solo in seguito alla polemica nata qui *per il semplice motivo che ho dato la mia opinione, senza alcun riferimento diretto. *Keep calm and enjoy life !


----------



## King Crimson

Lorena1970 said:


> Chi può dire in assoluto che un suggerimento è peggio di un altro?



Beh, lo stai dicendo tu in realtà:



Lorena1970 said:


> Non si tratta di un limite invalicabile, ma di un ostacolo molto difficile da superare



E, personalmente, anch'io trovo che "limite invalicabile" sia la soluzione migliore.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Lorena1970 said:


> *Chi può dire in assoluto che "ostacolo" è un suggerimento peggiore?*


Nessuno. Tuttavia io mi chiederei come mai diversa gente si è presa la briga di darti torto (che non è mai una cosa piacevole da fare) e nessuno finora ti ha dato ragione.


----------



## Lorena1970

1 - 





> *Io direi* "_il nostro ostacolo è il tempo, non ci spingiamo mai oltre". _Non si tratta di un limite invalicabile, ma di un ostacolo molto difficile da superare, che richiederebbe sforzi che nessuno dei due vuole o può fare. "rubicon" non ha la maiuscola perché anche se rimanda al Rubicone, in realtà qui ha un valore simbolico.



Quello sopra è il mio post: *adesso mi spiegate, *in modo articolato e comprensibile e* soprattutto motivato,* come può *un post totalmente inoffensivo* aver generato questo delirio - scusate il termine ma a me pare un delirio, senza offesa per nessuno ovviamente...



King Crimson said:


> Beh, lo stai dicendo tu in realtà: _per cortesia trova la frase in cui affermo che il mio suggerimento è migliore . Grazie. _
> 
> E, personalmente, anch'io trovo che "limite invalicabile" sia la soluzione migliore. _Benissimo, nulla da eccepire. Io non lo userei mai in questo contesto. Resto della mia idea, sorry. E come me ci saranno altre centinaia di persone, così come ci saranno altre centinaia che forse farebbero come te. E quindi? Si sta parlando di qualità della traduzione. Se per me è più valida una soluzione di un'altra sono da crocifiggere o da additare come untore?  Per quanto mi riguarda ho al mio attivo parecchi articoli e traduzioni pubblicate su riviste di rilievo - non solo di architettura e design- ad es. D La Repubblica delle Donne per citarne una. Questo solo per portare al tavolo di discussione l'esperienza, null'altro. Keep calm and enjoy life!  _





Pietruzzo said:


> Nessuno. Tuttavia io mi chiederei come mai diversa gente si è presa la briga di darti torto (che non è mai una cosa piacevole da fare) e nessuno finora ti ha dato ragione.



Non ne ho idea. Non mi pare di aver detto una castroneria, giusta o sbagliata che possa essere considerata. A mio avviso la lingua va usata in modo creativo, come il maestro Eco sostiene in "Dire quasi la stessa cosa".


----------



## Pietruzzo

Lorena1970 said:


> Non ne ho idea. Non mi pare di aver detto una castroneria, giusta o sbagliata che possa essere considerata. A mio avviso la lingua va usata in modo creativo, come il maestro Eco sostiene in "Dire quasi la stessa cosa".


Parlare del tempo non è un ostacolo. Come potrebbe esserlo? È semplicemente il punto in cui si fermano e non vanno oltre. L'ostacolo non è il tempo ma la loro pigrizia o qualsiasi altra cosa che impedisce loro di parlare di poitica o altro. Vedi la differenza?  Il mio suggerimento, che è ovviamente il migliore, si trova nel post 14


----------



## Lorena1970

Pietruzzo said:


> Parlare del tempo non è un ostacolo. Come potrebbe esserlo? È semplicemente il punto in cui si fermano e non vanno oltre. L'ostacolo non è il tempo ma la loro pigrizia o qualsiasi altra cosa che impedisce loro di parlare di poitica o altro. Vedi la differenza?  Il mio suggerimento, che è ovviamente il migliore, si trova nel post 14



Da persona intelligente quale sei, hai chiarito in modo sensato e dialogico la questione, senza attaccarti a link o citazioni di dizionari o altro. Questo intendevo: la lingua è comunicazione, tutti possono prendere abbagli, ma in fatto di traduzione io leggo e rileggo Eco, l'unico vero maestro. Che contempla anche il valore creativo degli errori...E a parte restare delle mia idea , a questo punto quindi suggerisco: 

" _Il nostro Rubicone è il tempo_"


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


Lorena1970 said:


> " _Il nostro Rubicone è il tempo_"


comprensibilissimo anche con la scolarizzazione elementare. Chi non ha mai sentito parlare di Rubiconi e di dadi tratti?


----------



## Lorena1970

alfaalfa said:


> Ciao
> 
> comprensibilissimo anche con la scolarizzazione elementare. Chi non ha mai sentito parlare di Rubiconi e di dadi tratti?



The simplest the best, come dicono i nostri amici extracomunitari...


----------



## Mary49

alfaalfa said:


> comprensibilissimo anche con la scolarizzazione elementare.


Io qualche dubbio ce l'avrei. ..


----------



## bibiga

Pietruzzo said:


> Nessuno. Tuttavia io mi chiederei come mai diversa gente si è presa la briga di darti torto (che non è mai una cosa piacevole da fare) e nessuno finora ti ha dato ragione.


Non avevo ancora letto questo thread ma concordo pienamente con Lorena e con la sua traduzione, per quello che vale la mia opinione. Limite invalicabile potrà pure essere il significato di rubicon ma non c'entra molto nella traduzione in questione..
*[Rimosso commento offensivo per altri utenti e per la moderazione]*
Grazie.
p.s. E riprendendo quello che dice alfaalfa.."alea iacta est"


----------



## Pietruzzo

Lorena1970 said:


> hai chiarito in modo sensato e dialogico la questione,


E pensare che dopo questo post mi era venuto di dire "e tutti vissero felici e contenti". E poi invece:


bibiga said:


> [Rimosso commento offensivo per altri utenti e per la moderazione]


Peccato...


----------



## rrose17

alfaalfa said:


> comprensibilissimo anche con la scolarizzazione elementare.





Mary49 said:


> Io qualche dubbio ce l'avrei. ..


I would say that 90% of people under 50 wouldn't get the reference in English either so no problem keeping it in Italian.


----------



## Pietruzzo

rrose17 said:


> I would say that 90% of people under 50 wouldn't get the reference in English either so no problem keeping it in Italian.


So you think people under 50 are ignorant, since no one over 50 was in Julius Caesar's army, I guess


----------



## and8

*R*ubicone con la minuscola, dice infatti *il nostro* rubicone
Ciao


----------



## london calling

Ho letto tutti i post, giuro.

A very loose translation of 'Our rubicon is the weather; we never go beyond it':
_
Parliamo al massimo del tempo._


----------



## Pietruzzo

london calling said:


> Ho letto tutti i post, giuro.
> 
> A very loose translation of 'Our rubicon is the weather; we never go beyond it':
> _
> Parliamo al massimo del tempo._


Questo io lo chiamerei "Aggirare il Rubicone"


----------



## london calling

Ma no. Giuro di non averlo superato!


----------



## pebblespebbles

Ciao francesca,
Riguardo il secondo significato di "rubicon" riferito al gioco del piquet: penso che "fare cappotto" significhi "vincere senza far fare neanche un punto all' avversario". Non so se questo sia il caso di "rubicon".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Il suggerimento di Pietruzzo mi pare azzeccatissimo. In alternativa: 
“Che tempo fa” è il nostro argomento limite, il nostro Rubicone che non oltrepassiamo mai."


----------

